
John Skipper Details His ESPN Exit and a Cocaine Extortion Plot - forapurpose
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/john-skipper-details-espn-exit-cocaine-extortion-plot-1094657
======
forapurpose
The interview is far less sensational, and far more personal and insightful
than the title implies.

